# Battery Wire in Gunnel...



## FlyBye (Sep 15, 2011)

I saw a post some time ago that a fella ("fishstick") on the forum ran his battery wire through the gunnel (gunwale) of his Tracker Grizzly jon boat. Has anyone else tried running their wire with that method? I was hoping that someone might have some photos of the finished task and also pointers on the method they chose when drilling under the Grizzly gunnel where the transom brace meets the side.

Sounds like a great way for a clean install. Anyone with photos or instructions on how you successfully did it?


----------



## shawnfish (Sep 16, 2011)

just like it sounds,drill your holes where the wire exits the gunnel and use a fish tape to run them,,


----------



## Butthead (Sep 16, 2011)

Was he actually running it through the gunnel or through the Versatrack?


----------



## FlyBye (Sep 16, 2011)

shawnfish said:


> just like it sounds,drill your holes where the wire exits the gunnel and use a fish tape to run them,,


It doesn't sound like you are familiar with the newer Tracker Grizzly jon boats... There are no wires that come installed in the gunnel. There is little room to hold a drill where the transom brace meets the side wall (under the gunnel).



Butthead said:


> Was he actually running it through the gunnel or through the Versatrack?


Apparently, he was running the wire in the inside of the gunnel where the wire would be unseen and completely incased (it is supposed to be hollow). I don't see how you drill a hole (in the rear) without using one of those flexible shafts to connect a bit. There isn't much room for a drill. A dremmel tool could be used to cut or grind an opening underneath, but what a mess it would be, it wouldn't be desirable.


----------



## shawnfish (Sep 17, 2011)

I MEANT DRILL THE HOLES WHERE YOU WANT TO RUN YOUR WIRES, I REALIZE THE WIRES DONT COME RAN IN THERE FROM THE FACTORY. AND YOU ARE CORRECT, NOT FAMILIAR WITH JOHN BOATS AT ALL. WORK FINE WITH MY V, NICE AND NEAT. SORRY FOR THE MISUNDERSTANDING.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2011)

I did this with my boat and it worked well. Not really much to show for a pic as the wires cannot be seen.


----------

